# DIABLO 3 - wie süchtig seit ihr?



## Vordack (29. Mai 2012)

*DIABLO 3 - wie süchtig seit ihr?*

Moin,

also D3 ist für mich das Suchtspiel Nr.1 seit WOW.

Ich habe mir von jeder Klasse einen erstellt.
Als voll arbeitstätiger Mensche habe ich in den ersten 2 Wochen 1 Charakter auf Albtraum, einen Char in Akt 4 normal und 3 Chars zwischen Lvl 10 und 20.

Mein Barbar ist Akt 2 Albtraum und hat Lvl 38, Spielzeit 30 Stunden
Mein Dämonenjäger ist normal LVL 27, Spielzeit 20 Stunden.
Mein Hexdok ist Level 18, Spielzeit 12 Stunden
Mein Mönch ist Lvl 15, Spielzeit 8 Stunden
Mein Zauberer ist Level 10, Spielzeit 6 Stunden

So ungefähr +/- 5  Stunden.

Also habe ich in den ersten 2 Wochen ca. 75 Stunden gespielt  Das meiste wohl an den Wochenenden (hatte "Glück", Volleyball viel aus^^)

Jetz fängt es mit meinem Barbaren echt an knackig zu werden. Bei (fast) jedem Kampf mit gelben schlucke ich 1-2 Tränke und schnauffe auf wenn ich erfolgreich bin


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2012)

Es geht eigentlich. Habe die ersten Tage fast ausschließlich gezockt. Da hab ich aufs Übelste gesuchtet.^^

Dann ist es aber etwas abgeflacht. 
Gestern hab ich z.B. den ganzen Tag was anderes gemacht. Da hatte ich schon keine Motivation mehr. 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass D3 auch ein Spiel sein wird, wo ich "immer mal wieder" ne Runde zocken werde.


----------



## Vordack (29. Mai 2012)

Nahja, am ersten WE (4 Tage) habe ich 40 Stunden played gehabt. Srit dem auch ca. 35 Stunden played).

Also ich finde selbst 35 Stunden in 10 Tagen noch irre viel  Wenn man da noch relativ gutes Wetter dazurechnet ist es exorbitant 

Denk mal  so, in einer Woche habe ich 35 Stunden gezockt, 35 Stunden D3 gespielt, 49 Stunden geschlafen und 49 Stunden andere Sachen gemacht. Da hat D3 einen ganz ohen Stellenwert


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn man da noch relativ gutes Wetter dazurechnet ist es exorbitant


Ich habe mich von dem Gedanken "bei Sonne MUSST du raus gehen" schon lange verabschiedet. Ich geh dann raus, wenn ich Bock hab und ich zocke dann, wenn ich Bock hab. Da lass ich mich doch nicht vom Wetter beeinflussen.


----------



## Vordack (29. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habe mich von dem Gedanken "bei Sonne MUSST du raus gehen" schon lange verabschiedet. Ich geh dann raus, wenn ich Bock hab und ich zocke dann, wenn ich Bock hab. Da lass ich mich doch nicht vom Wetter beeinflussen.



Nur wenn das Wetter gut ist habe ich meist mehr Bock raus zu gehen als wenn das Wetter schlecht ist  

Ich hätte jederzeit lieber im Stadtpark mit Kumpels Volleyball gespielt als zu Hause D3 zocken, glaube mir. Nur durch Pfingsten waren die verplant und in der Vorwoche war noch nicht alles organisiert.

Wie soll ichs sonst sagen, für mich ist zocken die schönste "Langeweilebewältigung" die es gibt  Wobei das würde zocken degradieren. Ich lese ja auch sehr gerne oder schau mir Filme an oder koche gerne, aber draussen mit Leuten geht eben vor


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...], aber draussen mit Leuten geht eben vor


Naja, kommt immer auf die Leute an.^^

Ne, ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ich kein "schlechtes Gewissen" habe, wenn "schönes Wetter" (was ja auch subjektiv ist  ) ist und ich trotzdem keine Lust habe raus zu gehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2012)

[x] Gar nicht. 

Ich gehöre zu den (gefühlt) wenigen Menschen, die Diablo & Co. (= Hack n'Slay) *völlig* kalt lässt.

Aber stell' bitte die gleiche Frage noch einmal, wenn demnächst das Civ-Addon erscheint...und im Oktober X-COM.
Dann geht's mir vermutlich genauso...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin durch relatitv häufige Spielabbrüche (Fehler 3007, der entweder alle 2 Minuten oder auch erst nach 30-45 Minuten auftritt => neuer LogIn nötig, Spielbeginn also an letztem Speicherpunkt) ein wenig zurückhaltend und hab bisher lediglich einen Mönch auf Level 28, bin also in Akt 3, wo man in der Festung in den Keller reinmuss. Wenn das Problem mal gefixt wurde, werd ich bei schlechtem Wetter sicher auch mal ein paar Stunden am Stück spielen, aber bisher sind es nur maximal 3 Std am Tag maximal, eher nur eine Stunde - und zB gestern und am Samstag hab ich auch gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Mai 2012)

Die Demo habe ich jetzt schon 4 mal durchgezockt (auch wenns eigentlich zu simpel und anspruchslos ist, was wohl daran liegen dürfte, dass es nur den niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt..) , also schon ein bischen Suchtpotential zu erkennen bei dem Spiel. Ob ichs mir kaufe wird sich noch zeigen. Ansich ist mein Studium zur Zeit chillig genug für so ein Game  Wobei ich auch schon einige verbindungsabbrüche hatte, udn das eine ABSOLUTE SAUERREI IST, dass man für den Singleplayer-teils eines Spieles dauerhaft Internet braucht. Sollte man eigentlich nicht unterstützen...


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ob ichs mir kaufe wird sich noch zeigen. Ansich ist mein Studium zur Zeit chillig genug für so ein Game


Och, keine Sorge. Du wirst trotz Kauf genug Zeit für dein Studium haben.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe aktuell eine Dämonenjägerin (EU-Server) auf Level 48 im dritten Akt auf "Alptraum".

Auch wenn ich von den Problemen größtenteils verschont geblieben bin, habe ich sicherheitshalber:

...eine Voodoopuppe (US-Server) auf Level 10 im ersten Akt auf "Normal"

...einen Zauberer (US-Server) auf Level 12 im ersten Akt auf "Normal"

Bei Komplettausfall der EU-Server spiele ich meine beiden Ersatz-Charaktäre, ansonsten geht die Dämonenjägerin weiter Richtung Level 60.

Unter der Woche spiele ich durchschnittlich 1-2 Stunden pro Abend. Am WE 4-5 Stunden am Samstag und 2-3 Stunden am Sonntag.

Die ersten Tage nach dem Launch habe ich aber bestimmt 8-10 Stunden pro Tag gespielt (Überstundenabbau ist was tolles).

Spass macht es mir absolut noch, und wenn ich einen Tag ohne Diablo III verbracht habe, habe ich ein bisschen das Gefühl, es fehlte was. 
Von daher ist wohl der Suchtfaktor durchaus vorhanden.

Allerdings ist er nicht stark genug, um mich, wenn ich denn mal tatsächlich von Ausfällen betroffen bin, darüber aufzuregen. Auf Steam liegen bei mir noch Dirt: Showdown und Port Royale. Neben meinem Bett liegen noch drei ungelesene Bücher... ich habe also genug zu tun, wenn die Server mich mal nicht mögen.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Och, keine Sorge. Du wirst trotz Kauf genug Zeit für dein Studium haben.


 Jau, das Gefühl habe ich auch. Selbst die Demo: über die Hälfte der Versuche das Spiel zu spielen, blieben beim Versuch...
Blizzards ganz offensichtlicher GEIZ bei den Servern, ist echt eine Frechheit. Wie unfassbar oft das Spiel disconnectet oder man sich garnicht erst einloggen kann. Oder disconnectet und man sich dann nicht wieder einloggen kann... echt unfassbar schlecht. 
dass DIREKT nach Release das Spiel nicht jederzeit verfügbar ist... okay. Aber das ist ja schon 2 Wochen her, und die Fehlermeldungen nehmen kein Ende. Da würd ich mich als Käufer total verarscht fühlen... 
Onlinezwang wäre ja garnicht mal soooooooo schlimm (wobei es beim Singleplayer schon eine Frechheit ist) WENN es denn mal vernünftig funktionieren würde... aber so.... traurig ist das, um nicht zu sagen eine Dreistigkeit.

Auch dieses Echtgeldauktionshaus: klar, auch bei anderen Spielen werden über eBay und Konsorten Items vertickt. Aber die allermeisten Spieler machen sich doch nicht die Mühe und den Umstand und gehen das Risiko ein sowas bei eBay zu kaufen. Das machen nur die Powerplayer. Aber wenn das Auktionshaus direkt im Spiel ist, werden das viel viel viel mehr Spieler nutzen, und das Balancing fällt stark zu Gunsten der Spieler, die dort mehr Geld reinstecken...


----------

